# Hello from Southern California



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to being a part of this excellent forum. I study Kung Fu San Soo in Southern California.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting 
terry


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome, QUI-GON!!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 19, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome, more Cali folks are always welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and join in..enjoy the forums...Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 19, 2006)

Aloha and welcoe to the forum.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Apr 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome from NE Ohio..


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 20, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome to a fellow So. Californian:wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!  Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, QUI-Gon!


----------



## knifeboy (Apr 22, 2006)

welcome and enjoy!


----------

